# Who are the toughest Trial Helpers in the world?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

if you have video examples please post them.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Are you talking Schutzhund decoys


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Can't wait to see the videos


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Are you talking Schutzhund decoys



yes, there are no decoys in Schutzhund, only Helpers or so I was told by a schH judge when I made reference to Helpers being decoys.

The reason I ask is because trialing my mal begins for me in early Dec. I'm going for the BH in early Dec, then the sch1 in Mid Dec, sch2 in Jan and sch3 in feb. In March the regionals will be in Phoenix and plan to compete in that as well.

I want to see what the toughest helpers are doing to the dogs and see if I need to train for it.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I read this a few minutes ago and decided it was not an easy question to answer!

Now I see you mean Schutzhund competition helpers and it is directed at the trials you will attend.

You don't need to know who are the best in the world in that case!

Toughness should be "mental" toughness and even if I mention the renowned best in Germany, Horst Toporek, you will hardly come into contact with him!

The one that I, from human to human selected as the "toughest" by way of his facial expressions, his videos on the dogs, is Vincesnzo Magnati. You can easily video him yourself.

There again, doubt if you will compete so that he works your dog.

Our trainings helper, a German, was tough but the toughness was mentally directed. He squared up with tough canines with his bare hands and the dogs didn't sink in performance afterwards, they gained in self-confidence.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I read this a few minutes ago and decided it was not an easy question to answer!
> 
> Now I see you mean Schutzhund competition helpers and it is directed at the trials you will attend.
> 
> You don't need to know who are the best in the world in that case!


that's not true Gillian.

I know all of the local helpers and my dogs have been worked on all of them. I easily have a national level schH Mali and I do plan to go beyond the local trials this spring and fall.

I say in the world because if I were a trial helper, I would be watching what everybody is doing and try to incorporate some of the techniques used. If I can think of that, so will others and if ONE helper I meet on trial day somewhere in the world decided to employ the techniques of the "toughest" helpers in the world then my training time and energy is justified. 

In today's world of youtube, the bar on everything gets raised higher and higher every day. I see it in my own industry and I'm sure it's happening in the dog sport world too.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

Ron Marshall comes to mind... i looked for video of him working the back half of a Mal championship... but I cannot remember the year or event... I know he ran a bunch of dogs in Bakersfield at a Schutzhund National and people were all butt hurt over it and asked him to "tone it down" ...lol I talked to people that were there and they said that the front half helper was very good and got int the dogs head and Ron's presence finished it off... He likes to wear a hoodie and most handlers don't like that... hell I've seen some Schutzhund handlers start complaining if the wind blows the wrong direction at a trial.. We need more helpers that bring it in this sport for sure!!! Both training and trial. JMO
E


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Eric Shearer said:


> Ron Marshall comes to mind... i looked for video of him working the back half of a Mal championship... but I cannot remember the year or event... I know he ran a bunch of dogs in Bakersfield at a Schutzhund National and people were all butt hurt over it and asked him to "tone it down"
> E


It was the DVG national in Bakersfield in 2005 I think.

Laura


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, Ron Marshall. We were there at that DVG trial & it changed the way we started working our dog getting ready for trial. I have the whole thing on video-somewhere.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sue Miller said:


> Yes, Ron Marshall. We were there at that DVG trial & it changed the way we started working our dog getting ready for trial. I have the whole thing on video-somewhere.



Bingo! That's exactly what I want to do except I don't want to wait until after the fact.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris, if your dog is good, you don't have to worry abou the "toughest" helper, your dog will adjust!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Chris, if your dog is good, you don't have to worry abou the "toughest" helper, your dog will adjust!!!


good training + good dog = better dog.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd love to see that video... If you are ever out in cali to train with Chris S. and Dave f. again... we should all try and get together and really work some dogs...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Armin Winkler, James Laney, Clark Niemitalo, Chuck Lerner, Doug Wendling, Ron Marshall, Tim Cruiser. All of these SchH helpers can bring a lot of power to the dog and have a way of really getting into the dogs head.
I have worked my dogs on all of these guys and when we were done my dogs were stronger and better prepared in the bitework.

In a bitesuit I would say thay Guy Hairston from Harddog's Requisites is the toughest decoy I have ever seen in a suit. There are some pretty tough decoys out there, Wayne Dodge is very good (and can be very tough), Gerben Kamphuis from Holland can be pretty tough as well.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric Shearer said:


> I'd love to see that video... If you are ever out in cali to train with Chris S. and Dave f. again... we should all try and get together and really work some dogs...



I'd love to. I know we've talked about it and I hear they are coming out this way in dec. Perhaps you can come too. I've got a spare room if you need it.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I want to see what the toughest helpers are doing to the dogs and *see* if I need to train for it.


I'd just train for *all* of it, to me I'd be having your training helper throw all sorts of shit at him. Even stuff that's not ever going to be seen in trail. Make shit up for the helper to do. I.e. instead of the stick use some mondio type of accessories to build the dog's overall confidence. So when he sees that limp noodle stick he will just doggy laugh. :-D

The helper has a certain set of guidelines they have to stick into in any sport and Schutzhund is no exception. What the helper has to do is all laid out in the rules, I watch national level helpers and can count their steps exactly from dog to dog same routine. I mean how can the helper be creative in the escape bite and courage test, it's straight. If somebody is going to stare down your dog in the blind or put extra mental pressure during the drive that decoy is going to do it. How do you prepare for that one single guy if you don't actually train with the guy? 

Me, I would not worry about *'that guy'* and just keep building the dog. If the dog is strong in his head and the training foundation is sound it isn't going to matter who he is up against, the dog will just do it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

We train for lots of different things and are about as close to mondio as schH can be... our dogs are built to take a lot of pressure. Not that I am worried about anything but I would be more concerned with a weak, limp noodle helper than one that would try to put pressure on the dogs. 

The question comes from watching this video...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4jD1euSw4M

I think a hooded man yelling "DON'T" could make lesser trained or lesser quality dog, break stride or run. I like that my dog doesn't put on the brakes for any helper at the moment. I love that he plows through everything that has been presented to him - suit or sleeve. Perhaps nothing with stop him and perhaps one little thing might. I don't know. So I posed the questioned so that I can spend time researching these helpers and how dogs in general responded to them. If I were in a trial and a helper made my dog break stride then I would consider it something I have to work on in the future. I simply want to work on that now as much as I can.


----------



## Dave Kroyer (Feb 26, 2010)

rons a fricking beast.........not super technical..all raw fricken power.crazy like........no ryme or reason.....just a fricken beast. he rocked that mali nationals up in PCNW that year that my club member mark natinsky won. It was the perfect helper set up.cant rember the front half guy.super quiet in the blind.no eye contact.fricken scared a bunch dogs.hewas the ****ing ice man..then blazing on the escape........then strong and reattack.then ****ing crazy ron on the back..man cant even reproduce his shit in training.......... they really seperated the mice from the men. i still talk about that shit today! There are alot of stron cats in usa....clark, steve, chris, lotsa cats....cant remember them all....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

cool to hear that Mark Natinsky won. His dog is out of the same mama as mine. 



Dave Kroyer said:


> rons a fricking beast.........not super technical..all raw fricken power.crazy like........no ryme or reason.....just a fricken beast. he rocked that mali nationals up in PCNW that year that my club member mark natinsky won. It was the perfect helper set up.cant rember the front half guy.super quiet in the blind.no eye contact.fricken scared a bunch dogs.hewas the ****ing ice man..then blazing on the escape........then strong and reattack.then ****ing crazy ron on the back..man cant even reproduce his shit in training.......... they really seperated the mice from the men. i still talk about that shit today! There are alot of stron cats in usa....clark, steve, chris, lotsa cats....cant remember them all....


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Front half was Patrick Davis. Patrick has long strides and can cover some ground in a hurry. Also he generally doesn't look back on the escape bite it is more like come get me...Patrick is one of the Helpers selected at the USA Nationals next weekend. I like when a helper is neutral in the blind, not looking at the dog, people don't realize that eye contact is a help to most dogs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I easily have a national level schH Mali and I do plan to go beyond the local trials this spring and fall.


Chris,

Your opinion is based on what? Have you ever titled any dog in
Schutzhund ? Your plan to do BH to SchH III in the time period you've outlined is REAL ambitious. Good Luck, but I'll believe it
when you do it


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Your opinion is based on what? Have you ever titled any dog in
> Schutzhund ? Your plan to do BH to SchH III in the time period you've outlined is REAL ambitious. Good Luck, but I'll believe it
> when you do it



based on what people tell me or I have heard from people who have talked to others about me and the dog.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Chris,
I've been around various types of dog sports since the 1960's as a participant and as a judge. All I can say is that dog sports can, at times, be humbling. Even to the best trainers and/or dogs.
Good luck,
GG


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Front half was Patrick Davis. Patrick has long strides and can cover some ground in a hurry. Also he generally doesn't look back on the escape bite it is more like come get me...Patrick is one of the Helpers selected at the USA Nationals next weekend. I like when a helper is neutral in the blind, not looking at the dog, people don't realize that eye contact is a help to most dogs.


It's amazing how some dogs don't react to a helper not looking at them :-# :lol: I've seen several trials now with the helpers not looking at the dog in the find blind....the dogs were lost ](*,)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerald Guay said:


> Chris,
> I've been around various types of dog sports since the 1960's as a participant and as a judge. All I can say is that dog sports can, at times, be humbling. Even to the best trainers and/or dogs.
> Good luck,
> GG


And a humbling is a good thing


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> based on what people tell me or I have heard from people who have talked to others about me and the dog.


Simply amazing :-\"


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> The reason I ask is because trialing my mal begins for me in early Dec. I'm going for the BH in early Dec, then the sch1 in Mid Dec, sch2 in Jan and sch3 in feb. In March the regionals will be in Phoenix and plan to compete in that as well.


 
BH to Sch3 in 3 months, make sure you get video :razz:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Clark Niemitalo is working the AWMA Nationals lotso video of his work on many different sites hes big and menacing, big stink eye, heavy stick one of my training partners and his friend refers to him as "thunder stick" it comes out over the dogs head then some whips and very hard hits big presence on the lock up.
www.youtube.com/user/ClarkNiemitalo
You should be able to get first hand info on most of the veteran helpers and lotso video on youtube if trial work


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Clark Niemitalo is working the AWMA Nationals lotso video of his work on many different sites hes big and menacing, big stink eye, heavy stick one of my training partners and his friend refers to him as "thunder stick" it comes out over the dogs head then some whips and very hard hits big presence on the lock up.
> www.youtube.com/user/ClarkNiemitalo
> You should be able to get first hand info on most of the veteran helpers and lotso video on youtube if trial work



I've worked with Jim Laubmeier a few times and he's my only experience with a hard charging big body. I hope to get to a trial with Clark one day.


----------



## Eric Shearer (Oct 30, 2008)

the guy doing the back half at the 2010 Mideast Regional in this video looks pretty SICK!!1 I like his style!!!
Yo Mario? Who dis? 
http://www.youtube.com/user/MOSchutzhund#p/u/1/_SVHrKnNLIk


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Eric Shearer said:


> the guy doing the back half at the 2010 Mideast Regional in this video looks pretty SICK!!1 I like his style!!!
> Yo Mario? Who dis?
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MOSchutzhund#p/u/1/_SVHrKnNLIk



Marcus Hampton


Helpers
Tommy Gillies - SchH1
Marcus Hampton - SchH2
Sean Murphy - SchH3 Front Half
Marcus Hampton - SchH3 Back Half


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I hope that in about 6 months I'll have to eat crow and maybe even kiss Chris's ass to make up for what I'm about to say.

When people usually spend about 10 times the amount you're speculating to get a 3, and then maybe 6 months to a couple years to get to being on a competitive level in a national event ??

You must be smokin some of that BC chronic buddy :lol: but, good luck...obviously you are living the dream.


----------



## Jim Cook (Mar 17, 2010)

Ron Marshall has a lot of presence. His stick hits at the 05 DVG Nationals ran about half of the first schH3 flight. Thankfully my old boy Fargo at 8 years old took it and ate it up. You could hear the stick hits across the parking lot.

Brett Titus in Denver, Glen Crawford in Utah are both national level helpers with a lot of presence. Glen at 40+ can still out run a lot of dogs too. Both are DVG helpers.

Thomas, congrats on your brevet.

Jim Cook


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I think that preparing for a trial by exposing your dog to top helpers with strong presence is one part of the equation for doing well in a trial. But the other part is testing a dog with creative challenges that involve helper presence as well as novel stressors to see what environmental stressors might show holes in a dog's temperament. Since trials, especially schutzhund trials are so choreographed, there is only so much stress a helper can put on a dog. I think competition is a great way to test your dog and handling skills, but I am also a big believer that you need to be creative and try to find any weaknesses in the dog you are training by providing a variety of non trial scenarios that are potentially stressful, especially if you are considering breeding the dog involved. I have said this before, but have seen dogs that would do exceptionally well against a top schH helper with strong presence or possibly other top helpers in different sports, but fall apart in something as simple as engaging the decoy on a slick bed of a pick up truck or a slick concrete floor.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Cook said:


> Ron Marshall has a lot of presence. His stick hits at the 05 DVG Nationals ran about half of the first schH3 flight. Thankfully my old boy Fargo at 8 years old took it and ate it up. You could hear the stick hits across the parking lot.
> 
> Brett Titus in Denver, Glen Crawford in Utah are both national level helpers with a lot of presence. Glen at 40+ can still out run a lot of dogs too. Both are DVG helpers.
> 
> ...


Hey Jim

Thanks, hopefully I can get Belatu ready for his MR 1 at your Spring trial. Your club did pretty good too, three? new MR 1 titles and a couple of top three placements for both days 
It's been ten years since I saw Glen Crawford out run a Malinois on an escape bite the length of a football field. I don't think he's slowed down at all. Tim Cruser is a decoy that's hard to beat for sheer presence also.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I hope that in about 6 months I'll have to eat crow and maybe even kiss Chris's ass to make up for what I'm about to say.
> 
> When people usually spend about 10 times the amount you're speculating to get a 3, and then maybe 6 months to a couple years to get to being on a competitive level in a national event ??
> 
> You must be smokin some of that BC chronic buddy :lol: but, good luck...obviously you are living the dream.


Just curious, are you one of those people that have trained that hard to get schIII? Have you titled many dogs?


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Wasnt L'Simba du Loups du Soleil was at the world championships when he was about two years old and did all his titles with high scores in a matter of months? Mowgli du Loups du Soleil did 0-SchH3 in 3 months and was under 2 years old at the time.... then went on to take 3rd place at the AWDF. Both first time handlers. Feist LDS did his 0-SchH3 in a short period of time and did all his titles at big trials and I think H'Gus did his titles very quick as well. So its definitely possible to title quickly and do high level competition.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Dana Williams said:


> Wasnt L'Simba du Loups du Soleil was at the world championships when he was about two years old and did all his titles with high scores in a matter of months? Mowgli du Loups du Soleil did 0-SchH3 in 3 months and was under 2 years old at the time.... then went on to take 3rd place at the AWDF. Both first time handlers. Feist LDS did his 0-SchH3 in a short period of time and did all his titles at big trials and I think H'Gus did his titles very quick as well. So its definitely possible to title quickly and do high level competition.


IF you have a schIII capable dog whats the problem with the 1 & 2?
Maybe im naive but if chris's dog is ready to pass a 3 then the 1, & 2 should not be an issue.

p.s. I've seen the dogs & listened to what impartial trainers have said & i have a feeling crow might be served


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> yes, there are no decoys in Schutzhund, only Helpers or so I was told by a schH judge when I made reference to Helpers being decoys.
> 
> The reason I ask is because trialing my mal begins for me in early Dec. I'm going for the BH in early Dec, then the sch1 in Mid Dec, sch2 in Jan and sch3 in feb. In March the regionals will be in Phoenix and plan to compete in that as well.
> 
> I want to see what the toughest helpers are doing to the dogs and see if I need to train for it.





Gerry Grimwood said:


> I hope that in about 6 months I'll have to eat crow and maybe even kiss Chris's ass to make up for what I'm about to say.
> 
> When people usually spend about 10 times the amount you're speculating to get a 3, and then maybe 6 months to a couple years to get to being on a competitive level in a national event ??
> 
> You must be smokin some of that BC chronic buddy :lol: but, good luck...obviously you are living the dream.


Im not sure how other clubs train but we train for Schutzhund III so our dogs are ready or almost ready for the 3 when doing the 1.
The trouble with this is keeping the dog peeked for a long amount of time. 
One of the reasons I decided not to go to the USA Nationals this year is flunking our trial in July I hoped to get a qualifying score there, compete at our Regional this fall and go to the Nationals next week.
Flunking in July would caused me to push my dog hard from spring till now. We did get the III with a qualifying score for the Nationals then he won our Regional, hes a good dog but he ain't super dog so I pulled the pin.
If Chris has his ducks in a row and hes a good trainer he can pull off BH, I, II, III 
Regional I dunno? also if hes a good trainer and sees troubles he'll pull the pin.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm trying my best to get everything in order. The dog is sch3 ready minus the tracking, that's the only area where I am behind. Tracking is my focus at the moment. 

L'Simba is one of my favorite schH malis right now and most people seem to compare the drive and energy level of my mali to L'Simba

In our group we train for the 3 and compete at whatever level is necessary. And it wasn't until just three weeks ago we stopped running all six blinds and are focusing on the exercises for the 1. My club expects that I will have a 3 on my Mal in March as do it but if it doesn't happen then it doesn't. I've been very lucking working with the people that I do. He's been built by two of the top helpers/trainers in this town of of which is a regional level helper. Of course Big Jimbo lives in AZ and that give me access to a national level helper, Jim and I had a club together for awhile and he's worked my dogs several times. Im in a great situation here.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Im not sure how other clubs train but we train for Schutzhund III so our dogs are ready or almost ready for the 3 when doing the 1.


So, it took you 3 months to get a 3 ??


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm trying my best to get everything in order. The dog is sch3 ready minus the tracking, that's the only area where I am behind. Tracking is my focus at the moment.
> 
> L'Simba is one of my favorite schH malis right now and most people seem to compare the drive and energy level of my mali to L'Simba
> 
> In our group we train for the 3 and compete at whatever level is necessary. And it wasn't until just three weeks ago we stopped running all six blinds and are focusing on the exercises for the 1. My club expects that I will have a 3 on my Mal in March as do it but if it doesn't happen then it doesn't. I've been very lucking working with the people that I do. He's been built by two of the top helpers/trainers in this town of of which is a regional level helper. Of course Big Jimbo lives in AZ and that give me access to a national level helper, Jim and I had a club together for awhile and he's worked my dogs several times. Im in a great situation here.


Getting the dog on different helpers is very important getting on other fields and places is a close second JMO Blinds, jumps and wall send out smell of all the other different dogs all things young dogs should/need to get exposed to how you set your dog up on your home field prolly ain't going to be the same as you are able to do it on a visiting field.
Tracking before you start a little temperament test usually with other dogs out and about checking tattoos or chips. 
Ive had to walk 1/4 mile from my car to my start flag meeting people and dogs along the way judges with stupid looking hats and umbrellas following behind your dog and staring at him as hes tracking.
You how I flunked my trial this year on my home field ****ing clumps of brown grass. The flat near perfect, jump I toss just a tiny bit to far no biggy well guess what we waited to cut the grass so it would look nice trial day well guess what there were clumps of dry brown grass all over and my dumbbell landed by one, the god damn dog couldn't find it he comes back empty looking at the dumbbell tree as he goes by it I say "bring" he go's out and looks some more comes back goes to the dumbbell tree and grabs the III dumbbell knocks over the dumbbell tree on him self comes to me and sits in front I take the ****ing thing finish him. After the tree is set up we go for the wall nice short throw I say" hup-bring" he cant find the ****er again he comes back over empty I say "bring" he goes back over finds it comes bask sits crocked. Jump and wall cost us 23 points 94, 69, 92


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

jeremy anderson said:


> Just curious, are you one of those people that have trained that hard to get schIII? Have you titled many dogs?





Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, it took you 3 months to get a 3 ??


sooooooo is that a no? Wait...... have you titled any dogs? :-o


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dana Williams said:


> Wasnt L'Simba du Loups du Soleil was at the world championships when he was about two years old and did all his titles with high scores in a matter of months? Mowgli du Loups du Soleil did 0-SchH3 in 3 months and was under 2 years old at the time.... then went on to take 3rd place at the AWDF. Both first time handlers. Feist LDS did his 0-SchH3 in a short period of time and did all his titles at big trials and I think H'Gus did his titles very quick as well. So its definitely possible to title quickly and do high level competition.


Hi Dana

LOTS of young dogs with inexperienced handlers have done well over the years. In my opinion, there are people that go out and just do it and others who talk about what they're going to do. People who predict that they'll have x title at this date and y title that date usually jinx themselves :-(


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Dana
> 
> LOTS of young dogs with inexperienced handlers have done well over the years. In my opinion, there are people that go out and just do it and others who talk about what they're going to do. People who predict that they'll have x title at this date and y title that date usually jinx themselves :-(


Why not call it planing and goals


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

jeremy anderson said:


> sooooooo is that a no? Wait...... have you titled any dogs? :-o


It's nice that you're defending your mentor, how many dogs have you titled ?? :lol:


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

The Guy want to be prepeard and he has à goal set, why care what hes done befor. Ok so he fails, big woop. Ok so he sucseeds good for him!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> The Guy want to be prepeard and he has à goal set, why care what hes done befor. Ok so he fails, big woop. Ok so he sucseeds good for him!



Hi Andreas,

It's not about having goals, it's the arrogance of the whole statement! I really think that people put self-imposed pressure on themselves by making such claims to fame. Just train your best, go out and prove it. Otherwise it's all talk, no walk (ies).


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> It's not about having goals, it's the arrogance of the whole statement! I really think that people put self-imposed pressure on themselves by making such claims to fame. Just train your best, go out and prove it. Otherwise it's all talk, no walk (ies).


I give Chris credit . He's got the balls to make such a statement and not just hide behind a keyboard just shooting off his mouth . 

He obviously knows the wear and tear it's going to be , not only physically but mentally , such a challenge will bring on both of them and let's not forget the challenge of fitting it into one's life outside of dog training . He's a smart guy and I'm sure he's put alot of thought into it and feels him and his dog has the goods to do it . 

If he does it he's proven something to me and made a big accomplishment . If he doesn't I hope he learns something from it . 

Good Luck Chris .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's nice that you're defending your mentor, how many dogs have you titled ?? :lol:


Deflection from the original question...but no answer at all....come on Gerry, you have to do better than that! 

I'm with Andreas here, being prepared and having a goal set is a great thing. If you fail, oh well, what harm is done? If Chris succeeds though...I'm sure there'll be some nice servings of Humble pie for some of you. 
I'm actually very curious to see how it goes and expect a surprise rather than a lot of "I told you so's" from the board.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You're right Candy, the only persons they harm is themselves by stepping up the pressure and maybe putting unecessary pressure on the dog.

Over here we train too partly for 3 but the first goal is 1.

Never count your eggs until they're hatched!!!!!! And, if you get high scores in 1, you can go on confidently to 2 and so on.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Deflection from the original question...but no answer at all....come on Gerry, you have to do better than that!
> 
> I'm with Andreas here, being prepared and having a goal set is a great thing. If you fail, oh well, what harm is done? If Chris succeeds though...I'm sure there'll be some nice servings of Humble pie for some of you.
> I'm actually very curious to see how it goes and expect a surprise rather than a lot of "I told you so's" from the board.


I don't see what the big deal is , Chris knew very well when he made that statement the response it would get from some people . 

If he does it I will be one of the first to congratulate him . 

If he doesn't you are F***in A right I will be helping to serve up some freshly made humble pie .


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I don't see what the big deal is , Chris knew very well when he made that statement the response it would get from some people .
> 
> If he does it I will be one of the first to congratulate him .
> 
> If he doesn't you are F***in A right I will be helping to serve up some freshly made humble pie .


No one is wishing him failure Jim/Ashley. I don't like pie  :lol: It's the drama and attention he thrives on. And this thread is no different than any other one he starts...feed that monkey :lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You're right Candy, the only persons they harm is themselves by stepping up the pressure and maybe putting unecessary pressure on the dog.
> 
> Over here we train too partly for 3 but the first goal is 1.
> 
> Never count your eggs until they're hatched!!!!!! And, if you get high scores in 1, you can go on confidently to 2 and so on.


;-) There are many high level/successful trainers that don't go in to trials with that kind of pressure on themselves or their dogs. They train well, are confident in their dogs and give it their best.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> No one is wishing him failure Jim/Ashley. I don't like pie  :lol: It's the drama and attention he thrives on. And this thread is no different than any other one he starts...feed that monkey :lol:


LOL, that statement is a little contradictory, don't you think? You complain he's being a drama whore, but you're replying in the thread and feeding the fire as well....

Hello? Pot? Meet Kettle 



> If he doesn't you are F***in A right I will be helping to serve up some freshly made humble pie .


With a side of crow, right?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So, it took you 3 months to get a 3 ??


No my goal was similar to Chris last year I got the one and two last year.
How ever trialing for the one and two exposed some problems that needed to be gone back over and re-worked I seen no reason to trial for the three and maybe compound the problem. 
So my goal this year was get Schitzhund III and a qualifying score for the Nationals at our trial, go to the Regional and show well and go on to the USA Nationals and show well. 
I fell short I made the first two goals but have decided not to go to the Nationals this year was my year a bust hell no I was very happy with my dog. I have a pretty good dog and Im a good dog trainer.
I don't have a great dog and I ain't a great dog trainer.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL, that statement is a little contradictory, don't you think? You complain he's being a drama whore, but you're replying in the thread and feeding the fire as well....
> 
> Hello? Pot? Meet Kettle
> 
> ...


The difference? I post very little about things I nothing about or have a interest in. And when I get advice I'm not arrogant enough to think I know everything. Like some people who post in every thread on this board. :-\"

Rock on ;-)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey I'm just saying, if someone irritates you, why post in their threads? There's a couple of folks on here that are irritating enough for me to just ignore their entire thread, or skim over it and not bother with replying. *shrug*

I don't think you intended the " Like some people who post in every thread on this board" comment toward me, but am I wrong?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> It's nice that you're defending your mentor, how many dogs have you titled ?? :lol:


I'm not on this board telling people they can or can't do anything.

Now again, have YOU titled any dogs? 

Chris is asking a legitimate question but i'm not "defending my mentor" I'm calling out another keyboard douche that has nothing to back up what he says.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> It's not about having goals, it's the arrogance of the whole statement! I really think that people put self-imposed pressure on themselves by making such claims to fame. Just train your best, go out and prove it. Otherwise it's all talk, no walk (ies).



where is the arrogance? It's simply a goal. And the goals are no different than one other guy in my group that also has a young dog. If I get it, I get it, if I don't, I will eventually....it's just a goal and something to look forward to why do so many have issues with that?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

jeremy anderson said:


> I'm not on this board telling people they can or can't do anything.
> 
> Now again, have YOU titled any dogs?
> 
> Chris is asking a legitimate question but i'm not "defending my mentor" I'm calling out another keyboard douche that has nothing to back up what he says.


I have never even tried to title any dog ever,but based on what people tell me or I have heard from people who have talked to others about me and my dog, we are serious podium material.

How can you type so well with you head up Chris's ass ?


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have never even tried to title any dog ever,but based on what people tell me or I have heard from people who have talked to others about me and my dog, we are serious podium material.
> 
> How can you type so well with you head up Chris's ass ?


Wow "serious podium material" thats pretty arrogant. Isn't that what everyone is coming down on Chris about? Now I know Chris has put up video of his dogs good & bad, & he's trialling in couple months. Maybe some others should put up or shut up also. Gerry lets see those videos of your "podium material"

& it's a big ass, there's room for a laptop


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I have never even tried to title any dog ever,but based on what people tell me or I have heard from people who have talked to others about me and my dog, we are serious podium material.
> 
> How can you type so well with you head up Chris's ass ?



where did I claim to win anything? If you knew me, you'd know I'm not a points guy. I don't care about winning. I care about succeeding.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice, I missed this thread! Anyone taking bets on the next National champ and runner up (serious podium)? I'll back these 2 up, maybe make some serious $$


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Overall, I think the Samoans are the toughest! :grin:


----------



## Byron Winters (Sep 12, 2010)

Glen Crawford hands down..... At his age he can still out run most dogs, at will. Not many have the presence that Glen brings to the trial field. =D>


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Nice, I missed this thread! Anyone taking bets on the next National champ and runner up (serious podium)? I'll back these 2 up, maybe make some serious $$


I'll make a bet. Who titles a dog first Chris or Gerry  Any takers?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

I think Jim Laubmeier and Clark Niemetalo are 2 of the toughest I've seen in person. Also, just my opinion here, but helpers don't need to be super fast (outrunning a dog?) I don't think the fastest helper in the world can outrun any average, healthy dog that is motivated.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> I don't think the fastest helper in the world can outrun any average, healthy dog that is motivated.



totally agree with the exception of Dre Hastings.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

jeremy anderson said:


> Wow "serious podium material" thats pretty arrogant.





Chris Michalek said:


> based on what people tell me or I have heard from people who have talked to others about me and the dog.


Jeremy, do you see a connection now :lol: It's ok buddy..you don't have to defend anybody, I've yanked Chris's chain before and I will do it again.

He doesn't get upset so why should you, it's all in fun..kinda


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Jeremy, do you see a connection now :lol: It's ok buddy..you don't have to defend anybody, I've yanked Chris's chain before and I will do it again.
> 
> He doesn't get upset so why should you, it's all in fun..kinda


Chris is a grown man, he can defend himself. I just think your a tool who spouts off at people about dogs without showing anything YOU'VE done. I'm not upset buddy, I'm just saying your full of shit until you prove me wrong.
Once you do we can share that plate of crow. Until then ssshhhhhh.... ;-)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You personal protection people are so sensitive.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You personal protection people are so sensitive.


^^^^^ Was there a youtube video embedded in there somewhere?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

jeremy anderson said:


> ^^^^^ Was there a youtube video embedded in there somewhere?


 
Uhh..ya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVPjsWoiY9E&feature=related


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

jeremy anderson said:


> I'll make a bet. Who titles a dog first Chris or Gerry  Any takers?


I'm game for $5 but need to define "title" and factor in the time frame where the score book gets marked. So a title = BH or SchH1? 
and the time frame = Nov or Dec 2010?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> I'm game for $5 but need to define "title" and factor in the time frame where the score book gets marked. So a title = BH or SchH1?
> and the time frame = Nov or Dec 2010?




knock it off.... I ain't nobody's trophy 8-[


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Party pooper.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Faisal Khan said:


> I'm game for $5 but need to define "title" and factor in the time frame where the score book gets marked. So a title = BH or SchH1?
> and the time frame = Nov or Dec 2010?


There has to be more money involved than that, I wont even fart in my hand for 5 bucks....well maybe

We're talking about spring 2011 and I predict I will have my K9Prosport international title before Chris goes to the Nationals :razz:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Hey I'm just saying, if someone irritates you, why post in their threads? There's a couple of folks on here that are irritating enough for me to just ignore their entire thread, or skim over it and not bother with replying. *shrug*
> 
> I don't think you intended the " Like some people who post in every thread on this board" comment toward me, but am I wrong?


Nope not intended towards you. And yes, you're right! I normally laugh and move on. My new "goal" :razz:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> There has to be more money involved than that, I wont even fart in my hand for 5 bucks....well maybe
> 
> We're talking about spring 2011 and I predict I will have my K9Prosport international title before Chris goes to the Nationals :razz:


Not to mention de-throning Jeff as King of Nara  It will be a busy year for the Grim Reaper. LMAO


----------



## tusar rodavlas (Oct 29, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm trying my best to get everything in order. The dog is sch3 ready minus the tracking, that's the only area where I am behind. Tracking is my focus at the moment.
> 
> L'Simba is one of my favorite schH malis right now and most people seem to compare the drive and energy level of my mali to L'Simba
> 
> In our group we train for the 3 and compete at whatever level is necessary. And it wasn't until just three weeks ago we stopped running all six blinds and are focusing on the exercises for the 1. My club expects that I will have a 3 on my Mal in March as do it but if it doesn't happen then it doesn't. I've been very lucking working with the people that I do. He's been built by two of the top helpers/trainers in this town of of which is a regional level helper. Of course Big Jimbo lives in AZ and that give me access to a national level helper, Jim and I had a club together for awhile and he's worked my dogs several times. Im in a great situation here.


Best of luck on that. Its very possible. I put a SchH 1 to 3 on my dog in 7 weeks.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The breeder of my dogs put one of the dog's dams through IPO 1-3 on three consecutive weekends. He noticed in training that she had good nerves and guessed she could stand the pace and she did.

The dog, 3 years, was solid in A, B and C. However, when he did the 1, I don't think he had the intention of doing 2 and 3 in the next 2 weekends but must have seen it would work.

However, he's trained at Worlds, BSP, etc. 

If Chris can do what he forecasts, I guess we'll all congratulate him - this isn't a serious thread and, those threads that don't have some irritating posts in them are like soup without salt.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian, please enlighten me. Why do you think it will be so difficult? And since you think its so difficult please share your trialing tips.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

First of all I never said the actual "work" was difficult. But, even if the dog is well trained, there are a number of unexpected factors which could ruin your chances of passing. If you have trialled a dog, you will surely know this.

I also thought it strange to ask about the helpers - if the dog is good and been well prepared this is the discipline that is more or less guaranteed.

I haven't seen your dog work (apart from tracking) and I don't know you well enough so tips would be useless.

Just go out there - full of p and importance - and do your best and never think of failure or what the others are doing - don't even watch them. Just sit quietly, gather your thoughts, go out there and give it your best.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

gillian, you did NOT answer the question. 


Why do YOU think it will be so difficult to go BH-3 in a few months?

No tip is useless and even if it is useless to me it may not be for others who read this thread. So let's hear your tips. 






Gillian Schuler said:


> First of all I never said the actual "work" was difficult. But, even if the dog is well trained, there are a number of unexpected factors which could ruin your chances of passing. If you have trialled a dog, you will surely know this.
> 
> I also thought it strange to ask about the helpers - if the dog is good and been well prepared this is the discipline that is more or less guaranteed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You said* BH to SchH 3 in 3 months*. I'm not querying the difficulty of it - I've known some do it in less with a well trained dog.

But, I've never known anyone broadcast it before - maybe you could give out tips on how you know this is a foregone conclusion??

Why tips? I don't know any of the dogs on here or their handlers?


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I think Mike mentioned something about keeping the dog peaked that long. That is going to be extremely hard to do regardless of dog or handler. It's not just the physical toll it's the mental that's really the kicker.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian, you do not support the idea that a handler can go from BH to schH3 in a few months you must have reason for thinking this. What are those reasons?


You talk about things that can pop up in a trial but you don't mention them. You mention that it's odd that I ask questions about helpers but you don't mention why. I'm just covering all of my bases as I begin to trial, even others mentioned how they changed how they trained after encountering certain helpers, why do you have issues with me having to foresight to potential issues? You contend that a good dog has it or doesn't. I understand that.... but you can't argue that a good dog with good training will equal a better dog. Why do you discourage that?

If you're going to play negative nancy then support your position with facts, possibilities or anecdotal evidence. Right now all you are doing is attempting to discourage my goals. How is that helping anybody?

If you got such a vast amount of experience to be able to roll your eyes at what I am planning then make the decision to help rather than to hurt. I would help you and you know it.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I think it's more of a reality check and not being negative. You've never titled a dog before yet you've got your dog standing on the podium and want to go BH-SchH3 in a very short time. All the coaches in the world can tell you whatever but until you step out on the field, title and the score goes in the book and is signed by the judge and trial secretary it's all speculation.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> I think Mike mentioned something about keeping the dog peaked that long. That is going to be extremely hard to do regardless of dog or handler. It's not just the physical toll it's the mental that's really the kicker.



That I understand Keith. Thank you.

Yes, I know its hard to keep the dog piqued and that's the hardest part of the BH because you have to do the routine twice.

I do practice keeping him interested in the OB routine and have several sets of eyes for when the dog starts to drop in energy we work on those points.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I never said it was difficult!!

If I were to write about all the unforeseen things that can happen at a trial, I would be here all night and I have no intention of doing that.

Helper question - for a young inexperienced dog maybe trying out one or two other helpers would help!

So, and now negative Nancy is going to take her dog to training and have some fun and watch Buster bust the helper :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> I think it's more of a reality check and not being negative. You've never titled a dog before yet you've got your dog standing on the podium and want to go BH-SchH3 in a very short time. All the coaches in the world can tell you whatever but until you step out on the field, title and the score goes in the book and is signed by the judge and trial secretary it's all speculation.



Keith, to be clear, not once did I say I would be at the podium. All I said was, I plan to do the BH and sch1 in Dec. Then sch2 in Jan and SchH3 in March. Nothing about winning or standing at the podium was mentioned. This is about getting club level titles and then moving on to regional and national competition. I have a quality IPO Malinois, many direct relatives have consistently scored in the top ten at national events. The breeder feels this is one of the better dogs his bitch has ever produced and he was originally going to be the breeder's new competition dog. With that knowledge and the help/training I have received, I fully expect to competing at a national level 12-18mo from now. And if I don't, then I don't.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I never said it was difficult!!
> 
> If I were to write about all the unforeseen things that can happen at a trial, I would be here all night and I have no intention of doing that.
> 
> ...



Ok so you agree that it's not difficult, this is along the same lines my club buddies speak.

Name your top five "unforeseen things that can happen at a trial" 

My young and inexperienced dog has already met at least a nine different helpers, from club to national level as well as several outside the sport.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Yes, I know its hard to keep the dog piqued and that's the hardest part of the BH because you have to do the routine twice.
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if this was an attempt at grammar humor. If not, I believe this right here shows your naivety more than anything. Keeping a dog peaked is more than keeping his interest up during a heeling pattern.
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Ok so you agree that it's not difficult, this is along the same lines my club buddies speak.
> 
> Name your top five "unforeseen things that can happen at a trial"
> 
> My young and inexperienced dog has already met at least a nine different helpers, from club to national level as well as several outside the sport.


lol - that's why there called "unforeseen"!! 

Laura has mentioned most of the things that can prevent success but it's not good to keep asking about what "could" happen - this is what really makes people a bag of nerves.

Think posiviely says negative Nancy


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> lol - that's why there called "unforeseen"!!


Oopps "Gott straft sofort" Should be "they're" Now I really am "piqued"


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Oopps "Gott straft sofort" Should be "they're" Now I really am "piqued"



quit being coy Gillian,
what YOUR top five unforeseen circumstances....


I don't get performance nerves. Performing for people is what I do for a living.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> quit being coy Gillian,
> what YOUR top five unforeseen circumstances....
> 
> 
> I don't get performance nerves. Performing for people is what I do for a living.


You just don't get it....it's not just about you. It has more to do with that 4 legged critter next to you.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> You just don't get it....it's not just about you. It has more to do with that 4 legged critter next to you.



maybe I don't. I believes he draws energy from me as long as I'm confident then that can only help things. right?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> maybe I don't. I believes he draws energy from me as long as I'm confident then that can only help things. right?



Chris,

Is there any way to get you to STFU about a SchH III in March and competing at Regional and National events........ until you've earned your FIRST BH? Confidence is OK if it's based on experienced. Like Keith said, it's about the dog not YOU


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas, what is STFU?

I don't like talking about Chris in front of his back (lol) but I think he has to realise that he is a team with his dog - far harder competing than someone running a race or whatever. There are two of you to make mistakes.

I forgot the "Stand" in IPO once but the dog didn't and I looked at him amazed and he saved me the day!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Thomas, what is STFU?
> 
> I don't like talking about Chris in front of his back (lol) but I think he has to realise that he is a team with his dog - far harder competing than someone running a race or whatever. There are two of you to make mistakes.
> 
> I forgot the "Stand" in IPO once but the dog didn't and I looked at him amazed and he saved me the day!


Hi Gilian

STFU= Shut the fuk up 
A harmonica doesn't decide not to sit or platz
A harmonica can't decide it would rather visit the spectators
in the middle of an OB routine like Flann did at his last trial 

It's like if someone buys a harmonica and starts talking about how they'll be on TV in a year, before they can play the first song.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

You can’t worry about things that are out of your control. I wouldn’t worry about how many helpers your dog has seen. I would focus more on tracking. Everybody has OB and protection, it is the phase wear you have to rely on your training and standing 33 ft back and anything and everything will happen.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Gilian
> 
> STFU= Shut the fuk up
> A harmonica doesn't decide not to sit or platz
> ...


I'm a pretty knowledgeable English teacher (self-learned in second profession) but with RSA certificates from England and my "career" in dog sports, teaching all and sundry to educate their dogs, and later as instructor for Schutzhund, BH, etc. helped me to understand how people could learn a language and to appreciate how they can only learn when relaxed such as dogs can only learn in this manner. I also learned, through the dog sport how to capture someone's attention, etc. and this helped my career in English teaching and DEFINITELY NOT vice versa.

When my over sixties won't stop chattering in Swiss German I could maybe say STFU!!


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Chris,

Here is my take…. If a dog is genetically strong mentally and well trained a Schutzhund routine even under the most intimidating helper in the world is but a walk in the park. SchH is not designed to truly test a dogs capability to withstand stress and come forward with active aggression, it is simply a choreographed game of tug a war under different levels of prey stimulation. It is a test that is designed to evaluate the dogs ability to remain calm and controlled with a full crushing grip that does not shift. This opinion is for sure not going to be a popular one yet it is the truth as I see it, and rather incomplete in its wording yet the idea is accurate.

In turn if you have the right dog genetically you now have to train it. Lets put aside the training of a real world canine and simply talk about a competition type dog that you are hoping to compete with at a national level. The number of gifted helpers that you are going to be able to expose your dog too is limited yet pressure comes in many types and can be elevated with many variables. 

Lets say that your dog is scoring in the high 90s with a good competent helper on a nice green soccer field during the day, it is now time to change one of those variables. Add in the same conditions except for the day light, make it a low light training evolution until the dog is in the high 90s, then change one other thing such as inside a warehouse with slick floors, or with multiple distractions on the field, or with a the helper wearing a scary Halloween mask, etc.. etc. until he does them all in the high 90s now add in two variables then three, etc.

Ideally your dog would be able to perform a SchH 3 routine in the high 90s under any conditions, which on trial day will suddenly seem easy in comparison. The key here to remember is there are only so many things a helper can do in SchH, if your dog is able to perform the set routine under many conditions that are higher in stress then the added stress a truly powerful decoy will bring then you are minimizing the effect of that helper due to your dogs prior experiences.

Just my take though…


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well said Wayne!
I saw that with my dog when you worked him in a jacket in Georgia.
He's never seen real pressure and had no frickin idea what to do till you presented your arm. :wink:


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wayne Dodge said:


> Chris,
> 
> Here is my take…. If a dog is genetically strong mentally and well trained a Schutzhund routine even under the most intimidating helper in the world is but a walk in the park. SchH is not designed to truly test a dogs capability to withstand stress and come forward with active aggression, it is simply a choreographed game of tug a war under different levels of prey stimulation. It is a test that is designed to evaluate the dogs ability to remain calm and controlled with a full crushing grip that does not shift. This opinion is for sure not going to be a popular one yet it is the truth as I see it, and rather incomplete in its wording yet the idea is accurate.
> 
> ...


=D> well said


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Wayne Dodge said:


> if your dog is able to perform the set routine under many conditions that are higher in stress then the added stress a truly powerful decoy will bring then you are minimizing the effect of that helper due to your dogs prior experiences.
> 
> Just my take though…



that's exactly what my helper said tonight. "Your dogs have seen so much shit, and has so much pressure dumped on them that any sch helper in a trial is like eating a piece of cake."


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Wayne Dodge said:


> This opinion is for sure not going to be a popular one yet it is the truth as I see it, and rather incomplete in its wording yet the idea is accurate.


I think this is an excellent assessment. Well done. =D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I agree with what Nicole said.


----------

